# Soap Nuts?



## Little_Bit_Red (Nov 19, 2010)

Hi - read about these, have used them. Don't know if they were better or worse - didn't do a 'check' or anything.....

So, are they 'better' for me verses the borax/washing soda/ivory mix?

Where does this grow - should I be growing it on my future homestead?

AND --

How did Native Americans stay clean back when they were the only ones here, lol? Meaning, from the little I have read, they were MUCH cleaner than the Pilgrims.....  HOw did they do it, what did they use, etc???


----------



## danarutan (Mar 13, 2011)

I saw the episode on Shark Tank for the "Eco nuts" the have them for $8.88 on amazon, but I also saw on Mountain rose herb they have 1# of soap nuts for $6.00. I have tried the "econuts" before and thought the did ok, so if I could get 1 pound of the soap nuts for $6 and they work just as well it would be a pretty good deal.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

I used to use Maggie's Soap Nut's and thought they were great!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

The Indians went swimming, which helped with being clean, at least in comparison to the Europeans. They also only wore enough clothes for basic decency in the warm months. No dirty smelly wool clothes, like the Europeans.

There is also a plant, might be called a soap plant, that you can wash with.


----------

